# Débrider le volume iOS sans jailbreak, la solution ultime



## bdouchy (19 Août 2015)

Bien le bonjour/bonsoir,

J'ai fait l'onéreuse acquisition d'une belle bête de 128go sous iOS histoire de rendre les soirées karaokés et autres encore plus funs (bouh le mot démodé, comme le karaoké d'ailleurs). J'ai également acquis un bestiau de 500w en bluetooth histoire de sublimer le fun (oui je l'aime bien) lors de ces fameuses soirées.
Or, il se trouve que cette boombox en bluetooth ne crache vraiment rien comme volume lorsque c'est mon iPad qui est connecté mais lorsque c'est mon Lumia ou mon Macbook Air qui s'attellent à la tache, j'en perds mes oreilles et la sympathie de ma voisine par la même occasion tant le son est fort.

La faute à cette satanée norme de volume européenne apparement. Si l'un de vous peut me "sauver" mon achat par une solution permettant de faire sauter ce bridage, je l'appellerai Votre Majesté jusqu'à la fin de ses jours et plus encore ! 
J'entends par la que j'ai beau chercher et chercher encore, tout ce que je trouve, c'est soit le jailbreak mais ça n'est pas une solution durable, soit faire péter l'option de réglage de volume à partir d'iTunes et par conséquent bousiller la qualité de mes beaux fichiers en 128ko/s...

Je suis sur que quand qu'on cherche, c'est la que qu'on trouve et que Sa Majesté, qui maitrise les méandre de la toile/du net/du web comme la poche de sa poche, a connaissance d'une manipulation magique (genre soft...) qui permettrait à mon iPad de s'exprimer à plein poumon. La solution ultime quoi !

Il y en a qui ont bien réussi à faire entrer Popcorn Time sur iOS, rien n'est trop beau pour une soirée réussie !

Bien à vous, avec amour, 

La confrérie des lavabos


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2015)

Jusqu'a ce jour , je ne connais pas de solutions


----------



## Franz59 (20 Août 2015)

Il fut un temps ou le fait de le passer en mode "anglais US" débridait la limite imposée par l'Union Européenne
J'ignore si ça fonctionne toujours: Réglages/Général/langue et région


----------

